# Why did rock musicians stop doing classical form right?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

It seems to me the biggest difference between rock musicians and classical is that classical musicians are comfortable in a much wider space. Even with Prog Rock, the drums hedge one in. Listening to Mahler's 10th now as was a suggestion in the main room, this really comes to mind. It's even apparent in the electronic musicians like Tangerine Dream and Klaus Schulze. You can call it commercialization, perhaps, but I wonder if even the rockers who became soundtrack artists betrayed somehow the final frontier of the wide open possibilities that come when you compose for an ineffable entry into higher arts.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I think this is the wrong question or approach to the two styles. These are two very different genres and should be approached on their own terms.

Classical music and rock music are good for different things. I think as rock n' roll approaches classical forms it stops doing what it is good at and vice versa.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I think it can be argued that there are still experimental musicians that are closer in spirit to rock musicians that do things like was done in the 1970s.....but it's long somewhat chaotic and meandering and has none of the spirit of classical.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> there are still experimental musicians that are closer in spirit to rock musicians that do things like was done in the 1970s.....but it's long somewhat chaotic and meandering and has none of the spirit of classical.


"Post"-classical (_aka_, "alt"-classical) musicians came up on rock (and jazz), and that music informs their "classical" efforts, a stylistic fusion very much in the classical music spirit historically.


----------

